# Just Joined



## Ric (May 14, 2019)

Hi to All, I've been married for 38 years to the same lady. We've been through many trails. Financial, infidelity, chronic sickness and more. We've made it.

I would like to help others.


----------



## blazer prophet (Jun 1, 2019)

Ric said:


> Hi to All, I've been married for 38 years to the same lady. We've been through many trails. Financial, infidelity, chronic sickness and more. We've made it.
> 
> I would like to help others.


Sounds like you well seasoned. Welcome.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi, @Ric. Welcome on board.


----------



## Ric (May 14, 2019)

Thanks


----------

